
Interviewing the algorithm - ghosh
http://www.niemanlab.org/2014/03/interviewing-the-algorithm-how-reporting-and-reverse-engineering-could-build-a-beat-to-understand-the-code-that-influences-us/
======
tantalor
> The optimal solution isn’t always necessarily the best solution

Actually that's the definition of "best".

